# voreilende Kontakte gesucht



## Sheldon (6 Dezember 2012)

Moin,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Relais mit voreilenden Kontakten, 1 S 1 Ö wären notwendig. Irgendwie find ich nix gescheihtes weder bei google noch gidf, noch Siemens, Eaton und Co......dat kann doch nich' wahr sein......kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen ?
Vielen Dank


----------



## KingHelmer (7 Dezember 2012)

Hi,

was genau hast du damit vor und was genau verstehst du darunter?
ich denke doch, dass Ö immer voreilend und S immer nacheilend sind, einfach durch die Kontaktlogik.

Nur ein Relais mir "voreilenden Kontakten" ist sehr schwammig formuliert :shock:.

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## MSB (7 Dezember 2012)

z.B. Eaton DILA-XHIV11
dazu ein DILA Grundschütz

Generell ist es so, das "normale" Schließer/Öffner während des Schaltvorgangs immer einen Zeitpunkt haben, wo beide Kontakte "Offen" sind.
Das entgegengesetzte ist dann also Frühschließend bzw. Spätöffnend, d.h. beim Schaltvorgang sind beide Kontakte kurzzeitig geschlossen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sheldon (7 Dezember 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Generell ist es so, das "normale" Schließer/Öffner während des Schaltvorgangs immer einen Zeitpunkt haben, wo beide Kontakte "Offen" sind.



genau.....der Öffner öffnet eher bevor der Schliesser schliesst....ich brauch was sich kurzzeitig überschneidendes.....wenn ein Bedienpult, auf dem ein NOT-AUS platziert ist, unter Spannung ein- oder ausgestöpselt wird, darf die Anlage nicht in Störung gehen.....jenes möchte ich damit vermeiden.


----------



## Sahlina (7 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

also wir haben Siemens 3TH4283-0AP0 im Einsatz 4x Schließer / 4x Öffner / 1x Schließer voreilend / 1x Öffner nacheilend.

LG Alina


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Dezember 2012)

wenn ich Relais und Not-Aus höre:
die Risikobeurteilung/Berechnung machst Du aber schon?


----------



## Sheldon (7 Dezember 2012)

Sahlina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also wir haben Siemens 3TH4283-0AP0 im Einsatz
> LG Alina



Danke

@Oberchefe

Klar.   - darf ich deine mal sehen......zwecks Vergleich ?


----------



## Boxy (7 Dezember 2012)

Kannst auch mal bei *Finder *schauen


----------

